# has anyone used IXP Visas?



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

We just started the process to move to canada with ixp but have now heard very bad things about them. Have anyone used them with success?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Lots of happy people who used Global Visas (= IXPVIsas)
Globalvisas.com Now Ixp Visas Reviews | Scambook
http://www.complaintsboard.com/complaints/global-visas-ixp-visas-scam-stealing-money-c685885.html
Global Visas/IXP Visas - Scamming Liars - No refund Review 380688 Oct 01, Visa @ Pissed Consumer


----------



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

Happy people? I guess you are being sarcastic.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Indeed. If you already paid them, I hope you'll have more luck.


----------



## wasserman4 (Jan 14, 2014)

any news on this? i am also thinking of using IXP and after browsing the internet i am getting worried


----------



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

we have decided not to use them, it seems like could have potentially offered a good service but we are just not 100% comfortable with the bad reports we received. We already paid a 35% deposit and have now requested a refund. I spoke to the manager in the Cape Town office - Brent, seems like a really cool guy and he assured me that the refund will be made within the next week. I am still very interested to hear from someone who have used them and was successful.


----------



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

we are now in contact with THE ONLY ICC LICENCED agent based in South Africa, Deanne Acres (a canadian lady who married a south african) - really cool lady, had a consultation with her on Sunday and just received a report. I would definitelry recommend her: Canada Abroad | Canadian Immigration Consulting


----------



## wasserman4 (Jan 14, 2014)

thats my worry as well. it seems legit, but i also saw all the comments on the internet. will you let me know if you get a refund or hear anything bad or good?


----------



## wasserman4 (Jan 14, 2014)

cant access the link. can you give mail me the www address?


----------



## LeaBotha (Dec 30, 2013)

canadaabroad dot com
which visa are you applying for? we are applying the the federal skilled, but is currently waiting for a job offer then we'll apply for the job permit to get there faster and also then we don't need to prove funds for the federal skilled visa. i suggest sownloading and reading the guidelines off the CIC website so that you also understand the whole process - some agents will take a hole in your head. Apply to immigrate to Canada


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

For those who wonder where you can find accredited consultants, lawyers or paralegals:
Find out if your representative is authorized
(but always be careful, even when they are on this list)


----------



## Neddy (Feb 11, 2014)

My mother used ixp visa Formerly Global visas.That should tell you something, why they had to change there name. Its a wasate of money. all they did for my mother age 83 was to review the documents. There was no support whatsoever. Take the time and fill out the form yourself and follow the information given out by Canada immigration.


----------



## ayshamalik (Feb 12, 2014)

LeaBotha said:


> we have decided not to use them, it seems like could have potentially offered a good service but we are just not 100% comfortable with the bad reports we received. We already paid a 35% deposit and have now requested a refund. I spoke to the manager in the Cape Town office - Brent, seems like a really cool guy and he assured me that the refund will be made within the next week. I am still very interested to hear from someone who have used them and was successful.


good morning 

did they refund your money to - it is just they have promised to pay us since 3 weeks ago and every time I confirm it is coming from UK.
please can you notify me if you have been refunded.
thank you
Lisa


----------



## Neddy (Feb 11, 2014)

We were successful after 12 mths. My sister was also going to use them but tried to cancel, she has not received any refund, and they did nothing for her.


----------



## naymit1210 (May 14, 2014)

Can anyone help me permitsandvisas.com reviews.
It seems many people are not happy with IXP/GlobalVisas. Your reviews will let me know the scams such companies can do.

Also if someone guide me in the next question: Can we directly visit the Visa office rather then going with such consultancy firms.

Appreciate your valuable replies.


----------



## VimishaPatel (Jul 11, 2014)

All the above messages seems true as one of my college friend from china also suffered problems from the immigration department, She has used the services by ixpvisas on the other hand i had the Student visa services by permitsandvisas.com . Luckily there was no inquiry on me. This is the only reason i would want to thank the staff of permits and visas and cast my vote of appreciation online.

By the way i am doing business finance law and management from Coleg Llandrillo, Denbighshire. If any one wants to know about the college and education system or are interested in pursuing their education in United Kingdom, do let me know if i could be of any help.

Thankyou
Vimisha Patel


----------



## vikmahendru (Apr 13, 2014)

They are biggest fraud. I paid them £2400 and they did not provide me any service and refused to refund money. When I asked for refund they cancelled my online account and even stopped answering my calls.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Global/IXP Visas liquidating:

The IXP/Global Visas saga | Immigration South Africa™

Also see they are now starting Launch Immigration Ltd - beware.

Croydon's leading Insolvency Practitioners - Herron Fisher


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Low and behold, now they are opening a new firm: Launch Immigration LTD.

Whois launchimmigration.com carries the name of Gary Smith, manager of Global Visas / IXP Visas / IP Visas...

And so the saga of ruined immigrant hopes continues...


----------

